# Wildlife Warrior



## BobaFett (Dec 19, 2016)

I often wonder what he's upto these days...
http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/vide...ts-in-hanley/story-29833759-detail/story.html


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

What... Does he own it or something?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I always thought it was a SHE for some reason ..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> I always thought it was a SHE for some reason ..


:lol2:It isn't always easy to tell!


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Most of the posts on here from when I used to find care sheets on here had some Irrelevant joke on it! Which one of them is it, The one talking?


----------



## BobaFett (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah think it's the short guy talking, not sure if he owns / co own or just works there though , knowing wildlife warrior he probably own it! Lol


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I really want to know now.. Still probably a idiot as they where before.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

Christian. I wondered as well.
He messaged me once to send him some substrate. 
I addressed it 

Secretary of Stoke Gay and Bi society.
Christian Gaylord Castile..

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxd

Post code.

He had to answer the door to the post.
I found it hysterical. Him, not so much.
Wasn't he Bladeblasters wing man? Or the other way around?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm done... That is just amazing.


----------



## corallus uk (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks like wildlife warrior is doing well for himself these days 👍









Fancy seeing a snake that can kill a person in just 20 minutes?


The Unconventional Menagerie has opened a new section which will provide educational sessions




www.stokesentinel.co.uk


----------



## corallus uk (Feb 7, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/pg/theunconventionalmenagerieltd/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------

